# Laptop aufrüsten (?)



## Rasgaar (12. September 2008)

Hallo Community

Ich schmeiss die Frage einfach mal hier rein, ihr wisst ja eh alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich spiele mein WoW auf dem Laptop und in letzter Zeit hab ich arge fps Probleme.
Das geht soweit das ich teilweise minutenlang nur noch "Diashow" habe - zB. in Shattrath.
Aber auch wenn zuviel los ist, wie bei Gruul oder Maggi. Oder in Kara.
Da ich ab und zu mit meinem Pala da tanke wärs von Vorteil das ich auch flüssig spielen kann, sonst besteht mein Spiel aus Hoffnung das beim nächsten
Bild Gruul noch an mir klebt und nicht schon durch den Raid pflügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor jetzt da Flames kommen von wegen man spielt nicht auf einem Laptop usw... 
Ich bin kein Hardcore Zocker mit 25-Makrotastatur.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, was mache ich um das Problem zu  beheben? Immerhin wirds mit WotLK nicht besser werden -im Gegenteil.
Und ich hab echt keinen Bock mich auf 80 zu laggen...

Mein Laptop ist ein Dell Inspiron 9400
1.66 GhZ / 1.00 GB RAM

Ich bin ein absoluter Noob in Sachen Hardware.

Kann ich mein Laptop irgendwie aufrüsten (lassen) damits besser - oder sogar viel besser - wird?
Wenn ja, wie und mit was?

Oder muss ich mir einen neuen Rechner kaufen?


Ras

Tante Edith hat mir grad noch die Grafikkarte zugeflüstert: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
Falls diese Info irgendwie zur Hilfe beiträgt...

hab mich auf der Dell Homepage noch rasch umgesehen....
abgesehen von Speicherkarten gibts da gar nichts zum aufrüsten...
http://search.euro.dell.com/results.aspx?s...400&cat=all
Wärs wohl damit schon getan wenn ich da einfach 2 von den Modulen reinpacke??


----------



## Dagonzo (12. September 2008)

Laptops kann man in der Regel nicht aufrüsten. Es gibt zwar spezielle Laptops, wie z.B. von Alienware, wo man bei einigen Modellen die Grafikkarte tauschen konnte/kann. Das sind dann aber Laptops für 2000€ oder teurer.
Also aufrüsten von Laptops geht in 99% aller Fälle nicht. Ausserdem würde es dich wohl teurer kommen als gleich was komplett neues zu kaufen. Was sich am einfachsten noch tauschen lassen würde, wäre die Festplatte und Speicher. 
Für die anderen Sachen wie CPU oder Grafikkarte, bedeutet das in der Regel, wenn man mehr Leistung will, man auch einen höheren Stromverbrauch hat. Da würde es dann wieder am Netzteil hapern.
Oder kauf dir lieber einen Desktop-PC. Da ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sowieso deutlich besser und zum spielen auch geeigneter.

Edit:


Rasgaar schrieb:


> Wärs wohl damit schon getan wenn ich da einfach 2 von den Modulen reinpacke??


Dürfte bei dem Laptop nicht allzu viel bringen. Eine leichte Verbesserung könnte es schon geben, aber Wunder würde ich da nicht erwarten.


----------



## Knöchi (12. September 2008)

hihi.. 

guckst du mal hier
um dir mal den Umfang der Aktion näher zu bringen. Als Hardwareanfänger denke ich wirds schwer.

Würde dir empfehlen zu einem kleinen örtlichen PC-Laden zu gehen. 
Und sozusagen nen Aufrüstungsauftrag machen. Kostenvoranschlag ganz wichtig.

achja.. dir oben genannte link kommt wenn man google öffnet und folgendes eingibt:
Prozessortausch Inspirion 9400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. verdammt ich hab ein 9300er und bin auf den geschmack gekommen.. arrgg.. vorher nie daran gedacht.


----------



## HeaD87 (12. September 2008)

laptops kannste wenn dann nur von der leistung her mit neuer cpu und ram aufrüsten, graka aufrüsten war mal testweise vor paar jahren aber hat sich nie durchgesetzt, cpu würde ich aber nie tauschen weil die kühlung des laptops meist nicht für ne stärkere cpu ausgelegt ist


----------



## Wagga (13. September 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> Ich schmeiss die Frage einfach mal hier rein, ihr wisst ja eh alles
> 
> ...


Das Aufrüsten eines Notebooks ist sehr schwierig und sehr kostenspielig.
Da die Teile ja sehr klein sind.
Soviel ich weiß kann man nur RAM, Festplatte und evtl. die Grafikkarte tauschen,
aber das nur wenns keine Onboard ist.
Meist lohnt sich das aufrüsten vom wirtschaftlichen Aspekt nicht da ist eine
Neuanschaffung eines neuen Notebooks oder Desktoppcs sinnvoller.
Aber es gibt auch Deskbooks so ne Mischung aus Desktoppc und Notebook
sind zwar größer als Notebooks und schwerer aber dafür kann man eher aufrüsten und haben mehr Leistung.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Êranu (13. September 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Das Aufrüsten eines Notebooks ist sehr schwierig und sehr kostenspielig.
> Da die Teile ja sehr klein sind.
> Soviel ich weiß kann man nur RAM, Festplatte und evtl. die Grafikkarte tauschen,
> aber das nur wenns keine Onboard ist.
> ...




kostspielig nein ! dies ist es nicht 

du kannst selbst untergarantie verlust den ramm wechseln und die festplatte aber grafikeinheit kannst du nicht ohne weiteres wechseln da diese extrem teuer sind alle anderen sachen wie laufwerk ram cpu ect ist nicht anders als beim desktop.
Zu beachten bleibe aber bitte beim cpu die kühlung des leptops die spannung von denen und zweitens die abwärme....dann noch der negativ oder positiv vor oder nachteil....ram billig aufrüsten geht normal geh zu dem pc deaer sag du willst mehr ramm lass ihn einbaun und schon giebts garantie auf den ram das er laufen muss


----------



## Drornur (14. September 2008)

Dell Notebooks aufrüsten bzw. dran was verändern ist illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steht in den Agb's


----------



## Knöchi (14. September 2008)

bin zwar kein Rechtsverdreher, aber du kannst mit deinem Notebook machen was du willst.
Ist ja dein Eigentum. Nur du wirst die Garantie verlieren und sollte dein Notebook abrauchen
und gleich deine ganze Wohnung mitrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. brauchste dann nicht zum Hersteller zu gehen.

Ist halt alles dann auf eigene Gefahr. 

Solltest du wirklich was aufrüsten, pass auf deine Temps auf.


----------



## Drornur (14. September 2008)

Knöchi schrieb:


> bin zwar kein Rechtsverdreher, aber du kannst mit deinem Notebook machen was du willst.
> Ist ja dein Eigentum. Nur du wirst die Garantie verlieren und sollte dein Notebook abrauchen
> und gleich deine ganze Wohnung mitrauchen
> 
> ...



Kannst ja die Seriennummer runterkratzen ;-D
Aber wenn Dell was spitz kriegt, bist du im Popo!


----------



## claet (15. September 2008)

Alter Schwede, Wagga, müssen es immer und überall Full-Quotes sein??


----------

